
I was declared deceased three times and it destroyed my credit - kposehn
https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/comments/bctflo/i_have_been_declared_deceased_for_15_months_and/
======
klyrs
My ex was once declared deceased in her company's payroll system. They
immediately canceled her health insurance, and it took weeks to get it all
sorted out... apparently the interface for the employee database doesn't allow
for mistakes (or undead employees, I guess). I'm suddenly grateful that it
didn't leak further than that. What a nightmare

------
pulisse
It's a sad commentary on the current state of society that pretty much the
only constructive advice people can find to offer the OP is to try to use
social media or a sympathetic journalist to create outrage.

------
deogeo
Unable to work, buy, sell, or travel, due to a bureaucracy error. Ignoring for
the moment the error itself, that's a truly scary amount of control.

~~~
delfinom
Bureaucracy error?

You mean shitastic work by a credit agencies because they half ass everything
and cut corners. If 99% of their records are correct, then who cares if they
are somehow screwing 1% of error filled profiles. They got their pile of
money.

~~~
deogeo
I'm not saying the credit agencies shouldn't all go bankrupt, and, in an ideal
world, have their owners lined up against a wall and shot (exaggerating, but
not much).

I'm saying that, no matter how incompetent or malicious they are, they (or
anyone!) shouldn't have that much influence over people's lives in the first
place.

------
HarryHirsch
Nothing unusual in India, it's a regular scam over there:
[https://www.improbable.com/2018/07/27/update-on-
association-...](https://www.improbable.com/2018/07/27/update-on-association-
of-dead-peoples-award-winning-founder/)

------
thepangolino
Civil death issued to be a somewhat common type of punishment.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civil_death](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civil_death)

------
qohen
The author set up a GoFundMe, if you're moved to help:

[https://www.gofundme.com/deadoralive](https://www.gofundme.com/deadoralive)

~~~
PappaPatat
With the article removed (from reddit) I think it is safe to say it's a scam.

